# V2 650 ac now is snorkeled ????



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

but it stumbles when cracking it open, if i cover the snork about 1/2 it runs awwwwwsooomeee! So whats my next easy step? if your thinking jetting fine, but what can i do for a month or so till i come up wit the cash to buy a kit?

thax allot in advance


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Duct tape over part of the snork untill you jet it  you are getting lots of air now


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

what ya think i jet it too? 

And by the way Hi...


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Asuming your snorkles are 2", put 2" to 1"1/2 reducer in it and it will fix it.. I ran mine like that for a LONG time....


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

:agreed: ...And whats up Cojack , how is everything in wis. ?


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

ah thats a great idea...dang thanks again, i am going to take pictures, the one snork is a "y" pipe going to drop Temp gauge in there.


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

hondarecoveryman said:


> :agreed: ...And whats up Cojack , how is everything in wis. ?


 
dang HOT in the 90's all week, went from freezing to can't stand it hot, other than that not much, trying to make it so i don't suck water again


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

I know you prob did them , but dont forget about all your vent lines and dielectric grease , weather has been about the same here LOL ..HOT and rains every day about 4


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

well finished the snorks...may not be what some likebut they work for me...


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Looks good to me :bigok:


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

thanks i really like he "brace" in between the two....i ran a piece of all thread through and cranked them down, then added some silicone! (there not moving at all) that was my best part i think was that.



and yup all vent tubes are ran up under my cluster pod!


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Now, Test em out!!

Looks good:rockn:


----------



## jv2cat (Dec 29, 2008)

Look's good but I don't see a CVT belt exhaust snorkel? Those Kawi clutches get real hot when under a load, a CVT Intake and Exhaust is a necessity.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

jv2cat said:


> Look's good but I don't see a CVT belt exhaust snorkel? Those Kawi clutches get real hot when under a load, a CVT Intake and Exhaust is a necessity.


 In a previous thread he decided to leave it stock , as it is a much better design than kawies, IMO i would have done all 3 , but to each his own


----------

